# [Off le mur] Pourquoi utilisez-vous Linux ?

## boing

malgré mes recherches, je n'ai pas trouvé de post à ce sujet là, et s'il y en a un alors dites le moi et je vire celui-ci

mais bon, toujours est-il qu'après tout ce temps passé en compagnie du pingouin, et surtout après maintes discussions avec des linuxiens experts, novices, pervertis ou mêmes dégoutés, des windowsiens pro-microsoft, des macosiens ravis mais curieux et d'autres semblables (mais pas encore de petits hommes verts, si vous vous posez la question), j'en suis venu à me demander quel était le vrai intérêt, pour moi utilisateur lambda (à deukapipré...), d'avoir une telle source d'ennui alors que la facilité et la nonchalance me tend les bras à chaque boot de l'ordi ?

et j'en ai décidé que la facilité n'apporte pas toujours la joie d'utiliser son outil, et surtout que ladite facilité est plus une facilité à vider le portefeuille par license interposée qu'autre chose... il en est aussi de la découverte, de la compréhension des actes ainsi que (et surtout) de leurs conséquences; windows, pour moi, a le malheur de trop cacher ce qui se passe: quand ça plante, ça plante, point. une fenêtre vous dit que c'est pas possible, mais pour savoir pourquoi c'est pas possible... nuts !

mais bon, à part la stabilité du système (au moins sous linux quand quelque chose foire, on peut toujours résoudre ou passer outre, alors que windows dans 95% des cas c'est le système qui freeze 5 ou 10min, ou un reboot...), et la liberté d'agir à sa guise avec les programmes que l'on aime (et non ceux imposés par un éditeur unique), qu'est-ce qui, dans le cadre d'une utilisation personnelle, vous a fait passer à linux ?

pour quelles raisons à la base, pourquoi l'avoir gardé et quelle est l'utilisation la plus appropriée selon vous ?

----------

## gulivert

Liberté, stabilité, rapidité, compliqué   :Very Happy:   , passionnant, choix des appli, wm, etc...

----------

## didzzzz17

Bonjour,

Je suis passé a linux dans un cas forcé. J'ai fais un BTS informatique et ne pas connaitre linux serait un grand manque de compétances. Dans mon lycée, les professeurs ne nous ont même pas enseigné ce système d'exploitation préférant Microsoft avec ces certifications.

Durant un stage j'ai dût installer un serveur web (Sous Gentoo) et mon tuteur m'a tout expliqué. Et comme je suis curieux dans le domaine de l'informatique j'ai installé Gentoo chez moi  pour en apprendre plus et du coup je suis resté avec ce système. Je trouve windows assez long à démarrer (peut être parce qu'aucune indication de démarrage n'est écrite) et puis le plantage de l'explorateur m'énerve car plus rien ne fonctionne.

Par la suite j'ai appris à installer un système multimédia (Vidéo, gravure, mail...) et je me suis passé de plus en plus de Windows. Linux sait tout faire gratuitement donc pourquoi aller voir ailleur où c'est plus cher. Même Carrefour se met à vendre des PC sous linux à 200 de moins que la version Windows.

----------

## Diagorn

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Liberté, stabilité, rapidité, compliqué    , passionnant, choix des appli, wm, etc...

 

Quoi dire de plus   :Laughing: 

C'est vrai que le problème avec windows c'est que tout est caché et c'est bien dommage, de plus c'est vrai que les couts des licenses sont vraiment exorbitants   :Cool: 

----------

## Nemerid

J'ai un copain qui est passé sous linux parce qu'il cherchait une alternative et qu'il m'a vu utiliser linux plusieurs fois. 

Il avait pris des habitudes avec windows. Celle par exemple d'installer 2 windows et d'en utiliser un pour internet et un autre sans connexion distante, juste pour installer des jeux. Cette manière lui permettait de réinstaller windows quand celui ci plantait trop ou qu'un virus l'avait infecté trop rapidement.

Windows xp fraîchement installé démarre très rapidement, mais lorsqu'il faut charger tout ce qu'il y a au démarrage, l'antivirus, l'antispy, etc... Ca devient vite très lourd et on se retrouve à la fin avec une multitudes de logiciels qui sont gadjet et qui ne servent à rien.

Au bout du compte, il a vu que pour son utilisation courante, linux répondait à absoluement tous ses besoins. En un mois finalement, il l'a installé chez lui, chez ses parents, chez les parents de sa copine et même sur les 3 ou 4 postes de l'entreprise de son père.

Au bout du compte, tout le monde est content. Son père n'est pas du tout perdu et il trouve même que l'écriture est bien plus belle et beaucoup plus lisible.

Par ailleurs, il est content, car il a presque tout découvert tout seul et il s'est en fait rendu compte que l'utilisation de ce système n'était pas plus dur qu'un autre. Comme pour utiliser ms windows, il a du apprendre certaines chose et prendre d'autres reflexes.

Mais l'important, c'est qu'il n'a pas de programme inutile qui tourne. C'est rapide, beau et surtout fontionnel. Il a appris à apprécier les logiciels libres  et étonné par leur qualités.

----------

## Intruder

Perso, il y a 2 ans, j'ai entendu pour la 1er fois  parler de linux. Je me suis dit pourquoi pas essayer! Et depuis j'ai pas décroché. Je garde juste un Win Xp pour pouvoir jouer (j'attends avec impatience la version linux de doom 3    :Twisted Evil: ). Si j'ai apprécié (et apprécie toujours) linux c'est parceque il m'a permis de découvrir beaucoup de principe utiliser en informatique et qui sont cachés sous Win. De plus sa stabilité, sa fiabilité et le sa modularité m'ont définitivement convaincu.

----------

## zdra

Les raisons pour lesquelles je ne reviends pas (et ne reviendrai jamais) à windows sont:

 - Vrai stabilité depuis que je suis sous gentoo: 11mois qu'elle est installée sans format, mon record avec winXP était de 4mois... ya pas photo. Je crois que la vrai raison n'est pas une vrai stabilité de linux par rapport à winXP qui commence a etre pas mal non plus. La vrai raison c'est que sous windows si au démarage il te dit "fatal error blablabla machin.dll introuvable, violation d'adresse mémoir ab56f:657cd" ben t'as pas d'autre choix que de mettre une disquette boot, lancer un format.com et réinstaller windows... Tandis que sous linux on peut faire tous les pires bidouillages et maltraitances en tout genre, on peut toujours récuperer le systeme avec une knoppix ou autre liveCD.

 - Securité: plus de virus, worms et autres saloperies qui font stresser chaques fois qu'on recois un mail.

 - Interface innovante: Navigation avec onglets, bureaux virtuels, copier/coller à la souris, bloqueur de popup, souplesse pour définir les applications à lancer selon le type MIME (sous gnome). Autant de choses qui rendent windows purement et simplement INUTILISABLE dès qu'on y a gouté.

 - Systeme complet: Souvent on dit que windows c'est facile pcq il suffi de télécharger un .exe et cliquer dessu pour installer le programme.... oké, mais il faut aller télécharger l'exe (pas facile qd il faut payer pour l'avoir) tandis que sous mandrake TOUT ce qu'on peut rever avoir besoin est installé out-of-the-box, c'est donc bien plus facile ! 

 - Linux (et gentoo particulierement) est totalement adapté pour developper. Compiler un programme qu'on a tapé dans le notepad sous windows est d'une difficulté affligeante.

 - Gestion merveilleuse des réseau sous linux: acces complet à n'importe quel ordi via ssh est rapide, pas trop dure, est plus qu'hyper puissant. Sous windows je suis jamais parvenu a faire plus que copier des fichier via un réseau type samba en local uniquement.

 - Personnalisation complete du systeme: un exemple tout bete, sous windows on est OBLIGE d'avoir ce bouton "demarrer" en bas à gauche, tandis que l'équivalent sous gnome on peut le placer où on veut ou meme ne pas le mettre.

 - Diversité: Comme exemple je dirais: kde,gnome,fluxbox sont 3 systeme différent d'interface graphique qui ont chancun leur spécificité, on peut donc décider lequelle est le mieux pour soi. Le systeme s'adapte donc à nos envies/abitudes/caprices et ce n'est pas le systeme qui format notre comportement pour qu'il rentre dans un moule commun.

 - gratuis, libre et communautaire qui rend le tout convivial puisque tout est programmé par des utilisateurs et pour les utilisateurs. Et on a de chouettes communautées d'entre aide comme ici ce qui évite d'etre seul dans son coin au premier probleme.

Voilà des exemples prit dans ma vie quotidienne qui justifient plus le fait de ne pas utiliser windows plutot que d'utiliser linux, car beacoup d'autre unix pouraient satisfaire mes besoins il me semble... mais j'ai un peu la flemme de tester une BSD par exemple  :Laughing: 

J'espere avoir éviter les troll les plus puant, mais je crains que ce soit difficile  :Sad: 

----------

## The Sickness

J'utilise linux depuis un an environ , mais avec des périodes ou j'étais quasiment que sous windaube , je préfere de loin linux , pour sa stabilité , sa fonctionnalité , sa sécurité et plein d'autre chose , les licences sont gratuites . Par contre des fois il est nécéssaire d'utiliser windows pour les jeux , et quelques programmes et la il faut se taper les plantages , l'instabilité constante du systeme , les spywares de microsoft les pubs ... c'est plus un pc apres c'est un moulin !!!!!!!!

----------

## kopp

Ben au debut, c'était parceque je croyais que tout marchait sans probleme, que  ca ne plantait jamais etc ....

en fait je me suis rendu compte que c'etait pas cas, et que c'etait pour ca que c'etait encore mieux .. j'ai l'impression de comprendre un peu plus comment ma machine fonctionne 

sans compter que j'ai pas a payer une license a  500 .... que je ne suis pas obligé de me servir de tous leur logiciel, ou simplement des les avoir installé parcequ'ils en sont inséparables

bref je peux faire tout ce que je veux sous linux 

c'est pour ça que je n'ai plus windows  :Smile: 

----------

## herlock

Moi c'est une amie qui m'a donné un vieux pentium200 sur lequel elle avait installé une redhat 7.0 je crois. 

Avant j'etais sur le pc de mon pere (pentium2 400 - windows 95 => toujours pas changé). Mon père arrétait pas de dire que deux mois après je reinstallerais un windows 98... Tetu comme je suis je suis resté sous linux, j'ai découvert petit à petit, j'ai appris, j'ai été plusieurs fois quelques jours chez un copains qui m'expliquait des trucs, il me faisait installer des debian sur ses vieux PC...

Ensuite on m'a offert un p3 600 sur lequel j'ai installé debian qui a tenu une semaine, et j'ai enfin installé gentoo que je ne quitte plus  :Surprised: )

----------

## guilc

Mon passage a full Linux (Gentoo) parceque :

- Marre de pirater des softs parceque impossible de se les payer (trop cher). Il y a en plus leurs équivalents sous linux pour rien du tout, et avec le code source en prime   :Laughing:  Et l'offre logicielle GPL suffit amplement a tous mes besoins.

- Comme beaucoup de monde ici : on maitrise TOUT son systeme. Si il y a un probleme, on peut toujours le résoudre plus ou moins facilement, mais sans jamais passer par la case réinstallation...

- Stabilité : mon uptime maximum sous windows (XP) fut de 1 mois. A ce stade la, la machine semblait horriblement lente, et au reboot, on aurait dit que j'avais gagné quelques GHz !!! Sous linux, ça n'arrive jamais : on peut avoir des uptimes monstrueux sans jamais que le systeme ne se mette a ralentir comme ça. Pareil au niveau de la conception calamiteuse du systeme : l'UI de windows est implantée directement dans le kernel, ce qui facilite encore plus les plantages : un plantage de l'interface graphique, et hop, c'est le reboot. Alors que sous linux, un plantage de X, suffit de restarter X, et c reparti pour un tour !

- Administration facilitée sous linux, et aisée a distance. On peut tout toucher, le systeme ne garde rien de secret. Et mine de rien, c'est drolement agréable tout ça  :Smile: 

- Bien sur aussi pour tout ce qui est aspect développement

Voila, j'en oublie sans doute, mais c'est déja pas mal de bonnes raisons pour que mes ordinateurs ne voient plusjamais la couleur d'un windows  :Smile: 

J'ai aussi mis linux sur une vieille bécanne de mes parents, ils en sont très contents aussi (essentiellement pour le net/mail)

Ah, et aussi : la communauté du libre, c'est génial quand on recoit des retours de softs qu'on développe. Exemple d'un mail que j'ai recu :

 *Quote:*   

> je recherchais, plus ou moins activement, un équivalent à GSpot. Maintenant c'est chose faite, et je vous en remercie : votre logiciel répondant exactement à mes besoins.
> 
> [...]
> 
> En vous remerciant encore pour votre contribution au monde du libre.

 

Ca fait toujours plaisir, et on ne voit pas ça très souvent dans le monde propriétaire windows...

----------

## DuF

Pour être libre !

Sinon de manière annexe un peu les mêmes raisons que tout le monde !

----------

## Kathryl

Facilitée de mise en place des softs malgré l'aspect barbare a prime abord, gratuitée/libertée du choix des softs, l'uptime possible, la maitrise du systeme complete, la difference root/user, la difference, la geek attitude aussi je pense :p

En fait je repompe les memes raison que les autres ca ira plus vite :p

Puis je contamine mes collegues et potes pour qu'il essayent linux et y restent :p

Bon certe j'ai encore un windows sur un autre PC mais j'aspire a passer en full linux :p

----------

## robinhood

Par curiosité.

----------

## Viiince

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Pour être libre !
> 
> Sinon de manière annexe un peu les mêmes raisons que tout le monde !

 

Pareil pour moi. Je suis passé à Linux avant tout pour ne plus utiliser de produits Microsoft..

----------

## Trapamoosch

Moi je suis passé sous Linux pour voir et puis parce que j'avais un ami anti Microsoft qui m'avait un peu montré sa Slack et que j'avais trouvé ça pas trop mal. En fait c'est surtout l'envie de nouveau qui m'a poussé.

Alors j'ai fouillé un peu, je me suis trouvé la Gentoo, j'ai super galéré pour l'installer (saloperie de modem USB). Et puis petit à petit tous les problèmes se règlent un par un et au bout du compte ça marche pas trop mal (pas plus pas moins que mon XP que j'avais avant et que je n'ai jamais eu à formater pour cause de virus/trojan/erreur système récurrente ou quoique ce soit, il marchait très bien mon XP et marche encore très bien).

Le plus c'est quand même la modularité et le fait de pouvoir tout configurer en profondeur, au prix de la difficulté et aussi, il faut bien le dire, de l'ennui profond de devoir modifier des tas de fichiers textes (mais on s'y fait en fait).

----------

## mitch

Marre de Windows, Marre de Crosoft, Marre de pirater des logiciels !!!

A la fin tout ca devient lassant et on s'ennuie devant son Pc.

J'ai l'impression d'avoir bcp plus appris sous Linux que sous Win.

Pour les jeux, la sortie d'OpenGl 2.0 devrai ouvrir bcp de porte au monde des jeux sous Linux.

Sinon en attendant a vos Cedega.

----------

## manito

Je suis passé à linux pour des raisons uniquement libertaires...

maintenant j'y reste par goût:

-simplicité d'administration :principalement ne pas réinstaller tous les 3 mois, mais aussi goût des fichiers de conf, gestion des services de démarrage (encore que je sais pas vraiment comment ça marche dans les autres *nux), ne pas avoir l'air de perdre son temps en cherchant comme un damné dans des menus graphiques sybillins

et une certaine rapidité pour les choses simples comme configurer l'ip d'une carte rézo

-simplicité d'utilisation avancée style raccourcis claviers (ça dépend des wms  :Smile:  )

-qq trucs de geek dont je ne veux plus me passer: shell (le plus puissant des file managers) et multi desktop

-une communauté hors du commun (particulièrement celle-ci)

Les seules choses que je regrette du monde windows c'est de ne pas pouvoir acheter du matos les yeux fermés et de ne pas pouvoir voir les vidéos de canal en plein écran

Edit: j'ai failli oublier la gestion des paquets ! ça par contre j'arriverai pas à m'en passer

----------

## yoyo

Je suis passer à Linux par curiosité, pour tester.

Et puis j'ai trouvé ça bien : la transparence, la recherche d'infos, l'approfondissement des connaissances, l'entraide, la liberté de choisir, la philosophie quoi ...

Et puis j'en ai eu marre de lutter avec chaque nouvelle version de windows : incompatibilité avec les anciens logiciels. Au départ, Nero ne fonctionnait qu'en administrateur, le logiciel de scanner HP plante (encore aujourd'hui) pour un utilisateur sur 2 (alors qu'ils ont été définis de la même façon); résultat je suis resté sous Me chez moi, pas envie de racheter/pirater les nouvelles versions des softs qui fonctionnent très bien pour moi.

Et puis les menus qui disparaissent ou changent de section. Le pire ça a été avec XP; déja l'aspect playskool m'a un peu gêné, la double barre du menu démarrer aussi, ensuite leur panneau de config où la moitié des anciennes icônes ont disparues etc. Tout ceci peut être changé mais il faut 1 heure pour tout remettre comme sous NT /2K.

Sous linux, un terminal, un éditeur de texte, ton menu est fait en 5 minutes et ne risque pas de changer à la prochaine version du WM !!!

Et puis la gestion multi-tâches / multi-utilisateurs, c'est pas encore ça : à mon taff, on a une machine "de calcul" sous XP : 1.5Go de ram, P4@2.4GHz. Il suffit qu'une personne lance un calcul pour faire ramer toute la machine : 5 minutes sont nécessaires à la personne suivante pour pouvoir simplement se logger. Résultat : le mode multi-utilisateur a été désactivé et on doit attendre la fin des calculs pour pouvoir l'utiliser.

Il y a aussi (surtout) le manque de transparence : tu ne sais jamais ce que tu installes (spyware), tu ne sais jamais ce que tu désinstalles (BDR pas toujours bien nettoyée, dll qui traînent etc.). Tout ça t'oblige à t'équiper d'un arsenal de logiciel supplémentaires (antispyware, antivirus, pare-feu, nettoyeur de bdr etc.) si tu veux faire tenir ton système assez longtemps. Mais cela a pour effet de ralentir ton système ...

Et puis la politique de Microsoft qui impose de renouveler l'ensemble de ses licences à chaque nouvelle version de softs : par exemple la dernière version d'office nécessite la dernière version de windows pour pouvoir être utilisé complètement (verrouillage des documents).

Enfin bon, les raisons sont nombreuses mais je pense que, finalement, la principale pour mon utilisation personnelle a été le manque de transparence de windows.

----------

## kwenspc

Par esprit libertaire mais aussi par souhait d'avoir un bon OS que je maitrise beaucoup mieux et qui ne me met pas de bâtons dans les roues (serieux : on peut même bidouiller le noyau, recoder des modules et tout c le pied!)

Je suis pas contre le logiciel payant...mais quand ça devient trop cher pour un truc de merde là je dis stop. Je comprends que certains fasse de l'argent avec du logiciel (et même du logiciel sous nux)...

Mais forcément quand vous avez des OS comme Linux ou certains BSD libre et qu'ils fonctionnent tous trés bien et MIEUX que les concurrents payants on ne peut pas ne pas les prendre et s'y mettre!

maintenant : 

- je connais de plus en plus le fonctionnement de mon OS 

- je pirate plus de logiciel   :Laughing: 

- j'ai pris conscience que dans ce bas monde tout n'était pas régi par l'argent et que ce genre de projet devait être plébiscité!!!

- je fais tout ce qui est possible de faire avec un ordi sous Nux alors pourquoi changer??

ça fais 5 ans que je suis sous Nux et je changerais pas. J'étudie et à l'occasion je travaille aussi sous Nux (job d'été comme en ce moment)...

ET : je me sens à l'aise sur n'importe quel UNIX désormais.   :Smile: 

franchement on donne un peu de temps à Linux, mais c fou ce que Linux vous apporte en contrepartie! 

c un partage exponentiel!

allez les gens : un Linux pour tous, tous pour Linux!

[OFF]

sinon demain je monte une secte :  Linux-Redemption, ça vous dis? on brûle tout ce qui n'est pas libre! allez zou on remonte les bucher et que ça saute!

ah c bô de rêver...   :Wink: 

[/OFF]

----------

## sireyessire

tout simplement pour arrêter d'utiliser des logiciels payants et quelque fois sur-buggés.

En plus j'aime bien cette esprit communautaire et ce sentiment d'être libre !  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
> sinon demain je monte une secte :  Linux-Redemption, ça vous dis? on brûle tout ce qui n'est pas libre! allez zou on remonte les bucher et que ça saute!
> 
> ah c bô de rêver...  
> ...

 

chouette je veux participer, j'ai un cd de fenetres98 !!! et meme la boite !!! brulons tous mes frere !

----------

## sireyessire

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> chouette je veux participer, j'ai un cd de fenetres98 !!! et meme la boite !!! brulons tous mes frere !

 

Bah c'est tout pas bô ça puis ça doit être plein de produits toxiques qui vont polluer l'environnement

----------

## kopp

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   
> 
> chouette je veux participer, j'ai un cd de fenetres98 !!! et meme la boite !!! brulons tous mes frere ! 
> 
> Bah c'est tout pas bô ça puis ça doit être plein de produits toxiques qui vont polluer l'environnement

 

juste le carton alors ! et en plus on pourra jouer au freesbee avec le cd comme ca !

(vi je sais c'est pas beau, mais il fut un jour où j'avais jamais eu d'ordinateur et ou je ne connaissais rien d'autre que windows ...)

----------

## sireyessire

OFF: c'est du bon recyclage ça les vieux cd win en freesbees

----------

## TiFooN

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *kopp wrote:*   
> 
> chouette je veux participer, j'ai un cd de fenetres98 !!! et meme la boite !!! brulons tous mes frere ! 
> 
> Bah c'est tout pas bô ça puis ça doit être plein de produits toxiques qui vont polluer l'environnement 
> ...

 

Option sous-verre dans ton salon, ça donne bien... Surtout avec le logo "Ne faites pas de copies, svp"...

----------

## moon69

pour la liberte, suis un peu anarchiste!  :Wink: 

et pour la bidouille j'adore trop mettre les main dans le cambouie, et quand ca marche  .... c'est l'extase!!!   :Laughing: 

petite anecdote: j'ai suivi les cours microsoft MCSE! , dans certain manip en cours, le serveur plantait malgrer les preconisations !! et la seule reponse que le consultant US microsoft put me donner, c'est de tout reinstaller!   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

ne sachant pas pourquoi!

j'ai pas oser lui dire: de la merde!!

----------

## Pachacamac

Pour ma part ce fût à cause des limitations de windows. La gestion du réseau est catastrophique, le multitâches presque inexistant et le multiutilisateurs n'en parlons pas.

J'ai apprécié linux pour toutes les possibilités qu'il offre et la communauté qui est vraiment sympa.

----------

## icywolf

La philosophie derrière linux et la stabilité/securité sont les 2 principales choses qui font que je reste avec linux, c'est sur que le prix, la diversitée des programmes sont d'autres atouts mais pas les principaux.

----------

## CryoGen

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Liberté, stabilité, rapidité, compliqué    , passionnant, choix des appli, wm, etc...

 +1

----------

## Beka

Vous n'êtes, dans l'ensemble, pas très honnêtes, il faut bien l'avouer. On peut garder un Windows XP plusieurs années si on sait faire les choses convenablement. Mais certains n'ont peut-être pas les connaissances de base pour ça, mais dans ce cas ils doivent avoir du mal avec leur système GNU/Linux.

L'uptime est par contre bien plus court que celui que j'ai lorsque je suis sur ma Gentoo, mais de toute façon, je finis toujours pour éteindre mon pc au bout d'une semaine pour une raison ou une autre.

Les problèmes d'Explorer et la stabilité bien pourrie, ça a quasiment disparu aujourd'hui. Et les problèmes de compatibilité, c'est 95% de légende et 5% de vérité. Et le partitionnement permet une réinstallation très rapide de Windows, c'est le même principe que sous Linux, hormis quelques rares logiciels qui doivent être réinstallés (pour les dll et la base de registres).

Je vais être plus honnête et moins hypocrite qu'une grande majorité d'entre vous. Je deviendrais probablement aussi très hypocrite à force de devenir accroc à Linux, on dirait que c'est courant. En fait, je suis dans une phase de transition entre Windows et Linux. Pourquoi ? Pour ces raisons :

J'aime beaucoup chipoter. Et j'aime quand ça ne marche pas, comme ça je peut bidouiller, j'ai pas ça avec mon Windows.

J'ai la philosophie du libre, ses idées et tout ce qui s'y rapporte. Mais pas une grande partie de sa communauté qui aime inventer des problèmes avec Windows et sont trop neuneu pour comprendre à quel point ils ont l'air stupide en écrivant des ânneries comme "Windaube". J'ai toujours dit que le vrai frein à l'expansion de Linux, ce sont ces gens-là. Ils donnent une trop mauvaise image.

La légèreté et la flexibilité. Microsoft est malheureusement en train d'entrer dans une phase où on fait de plus en plus lourd. Windows XP demande un matériel relativement récent, et Longhorn demandera un matériel qui n'existe pas encore. A ce rythme, on ne pourra pas réellement profiter de la montée en puissance de nos machines, parce que le système d'exploitation bouffera toute la ram qu'il y a derrière. Linux reste dans son optique de noyau ultra-simplifié... juste Xfree qui s'alourdit, mais pas de façon drastique.

Les consoles, bien plus puissantes que le petit shell sous Windows. J'aime, c'est rapide et pratique.

Voilà, le multi-utilisateur, je m'en branle, j'ai juste UNE machine sous linux, avec un compte + le root, ça me suffit. Sous Windows, vous me direz que c'est long de passer en root... bon, ça l'est moins qu'avant (il ne faut plus se délogguer, et il y a un petit utilitaire pour ça), mais c pas encore terrible. Mais bon Windows c'est Windows, on ne l'utilise pas de la même manière, et on fait plus difficilement des gaffes puisqu'on ne peut pas toucher à tout, donc pas besoin de créer un compte utilisateur si je suis le seul user sur ma bécane.

Enfin pour terminer, je me donne une bonne année pour virer toute trace de Windows, puisque je ne joue pas.

edit: J'ai oublié de dire que j'ai longtemps hésité à passer sous Linux parce que j'ai lu des discours dans le genre de ceux que vous tenez. Je veux dire par là 90% de mensonge et 10% d'exagération. J'ai sauté le pas quand quelqu'un m'en a parlé objectivement, et m'a déballé les différences entre les deux. J'ai senti qu'il était honnête, et qu'il n'était pas prêt à faire passer n'importe qui sous linux par fanatisme et particulièrement quelqu'un à qui ce système n'est pas destiné. Voilà pourquoi je dis qu'une grande majorité de la communauté du libre donne une mauvaise image. Une image d'hypocrites et de fanatiques. C'est tellement dommage, parce qu'il pourrait en être autrement. Il y a tellement de réels avantages à quitter Windows, mais quand c'est exposé par des crétins, ça ne sert à rien.

----------

## Argian

Bon, à moi. Pourquoi j'utilise Linux ?

C'est bizarre, d'après ce que j'ai lu, tout le monde semble avoir des raisons. Depuis "l'intégriste" qui ne supporte rien d'autre que Linux, jusqu'à Beka qui se permet d'appeler les autres des "crétins"  :Rolling Eyes:  , tout le monde à des raisons. Elles valent ce qu'elles valent, mais ce sont des raisons.

Pour ma part, je n'en vois aucune en particulier. Ce qui ne m'empêche pas d'essayer de pousser le maximum de gens à utiliser Linux. Mais c'est juste par esprit de contradiction. Si tout le monde utilisait Linux, je suis sûr que j'essaierais de les pousser vers Windows. Je me vois déjà en train d'argumenter : "Linux, c'est-pas-beau-ça-pue, c'est anti-américain (Attention, cet argument est à double tranchant), ..."

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait quelqu'un à qui Windows ou Linux n'est pas destiné, sauf peut-être les enfants de moins de deux ans, et encore, c'est pas évident (J'ai rajouté cette phrase pour embêter Beka. Je n'ai décidément pas aimé son post. Et en plus, je suis persuadé d'avoir raison sur ce point).

De toute manière, ce n'est pas la peine de discuter, comme tout le monde le sait, le meilleur OS, ce n'est ni Windaube, ni Linprout, c'est l'OS/400  :Razz: 

Enfin. Au total, si j'utilise Linux, c'est probablement simplement parce que ça existe. Après tout, pourquoi devrais-je avoir besoin d'une raison ? Celle-là en vaut bien une autre.

PS : Si vous vous êtes endormis en lisant ça, c'est normal, c'est ma motivation à défendre mes "opinions" de linuxien invétéré qui a transparu  :Mr. Green:  . Mais attention, qu'il n'y ait aucune méprise, si je ne m'amusais pas avec Linux, il y a longtemps qu'il n'y en aurait plus la moindre trace sur mes disques.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Beka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: J'ai oublié de dire que j'ai longtemps hésité à passer sous Linux parce que j'ai lu des discours dans le genre de ceux que vous tenez. Je veux dire par là 90% de mensonge et 10% d'exagération. J'ai sauté le pas quand quelqu'un m'en a parlé objectivement, et m'a déballé les différences entre les deux. J'ai senti qu'il était honnête, et qu'il n'était pas prêt à faire passer n'importe qui sous linux par fanatisme et particulièrement quelqu'un à qui ce système n'est pas destiné. Voilà pourquoi je dis qu'une grande majorité de la communauté du libre donne une mauvaise image. Une image d'hypocrites et de fanatiques. C'est tellement dommage, parce qu'il pourrait en être autrement. Il y a tellement de réels avantages à quitter Windows, mais quand c'est exposé par des crétins, ça ne sert à rien.

 

+1

Ca fait plaisir de ne pas etre le seul à penser cela.

J"utilise Linux sur mon serveur pour des raisons de couts globalement. 

PS : je pense installer un dual boot sur mon portable pour voir comment se comporte la gentoo en usage courant/bureautique. On verra bien combien de temps il va rester.

----------

## zdra

Pour des questions d'objectivité on peut pas mettre les mots "windows", "stable" et "fiable" dans la meme phrase, sauf si elle est ironique. Franchement Beka et Oupsman faut que vous écriviez un tuto "Comment tenir windows pendant plus de 3mois", j'ai suis sérieusement et honetement jamais parvenu ! Evidement j'utilise mon ordi, et donc régulierement j'installe, désistalle, update des programmes en tout genre et je le maltraite souvent en lancant beaucoup d'applications en meme temps pcq je fais plusieurs choses en meme temps... et je peux vous garantir que des IE qui crashent qui mene au reboot c'est TOUT les jours, vraiment TOUS, et je ne suis pas le seul. C'est pas compliqué je suis déjà passé au moins une fois ché tout mes amis pour faire un format pcq pour une raison ou l'autre windows est super lent, IE démare plus, apres 2minutes d'uptime il crash... fin on format jamais 2x windows pour la meme raison, il trouve toujours qqch d'original ! Fin bon peut-etre que les CD de winXP francais sont de meilleur qualité, mais en tout cas à Bruxelles je connais personne qui peut dire qu'il a son winXP installé depuis plus d'un an... dans ceux qui utilisent leur pc je veux dire, pas ceux qui ne font que causer sur msn et lire leurs mails sur hotmail.com  :Wink: 

Définitivement dans mon expérience ce n'est pas un mensonge que dire que windows est une crasse instable... mais je dis pas que linux est d'office plus stable ! C'est certain que pour qqn qui connait pas trop et qui essaye d'un peu chippoter avec sous linux il va formater beaucoup plus qu'avec windows !! mais la différence avec linux, c'est que si on s'y connait alors on peut avoir un systeme stable.

----------

## MacFennec

J'ai tenter les distrib GNU/linux pr plusieurs raisons.

Un gars de ma promo n'arretait pas de me rabattre les oreilles avec ca.

JE voulais voir à quoi ca ressemblait.

Je me suis dis que ca me serait utile pr le boulot (dommage, tjrs pas de boulot  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Pr pouvoir Bidouiller les entrailles de l'OS.

Pouvoir mieux comprendre les connexion réseau (plus clair que win à ce niveau).

Avoir un OS plus secure par défaut.

Avoir de la documentation à foison en quelque clic de souris.

La philosophie et la communauté qu'il y a derriere le GNU.

Et bien sur, je suis devenu accro et j'installe à mon tour des distrib linux chez la plupart de mes potes qui me soulent avec leur véroles.

J'ai d'ailleur découvert depuis quelque tps Crossover qui à encore augmenter les migration vers nux.

Oui, c'est pr émuler MSOffice. Mais ca reste malheureusement un impératif pour bcp de travail collaboratif   :Crying or Very sad:  OOo n'est pas assez mature concernant la gestion des format MS à mon grand regret.

Mais ca viendra   :Very Happy: 

Edit: J'ai oublié le fait qu'il ne réclame pas un triple proc pr fonctionner correctement   :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Mouarf, Becka et Oupsman, ne serait-ce pas la même personne ?

lol trop fort Becka, venir ici et traiter tout le monde d'hypocrite, de crétin c'est clair que c'est montrer une certaine objectivité.

Je me demande c'est qui le plus pitoyable dans l'histoire, celui qui dénigre un OS ou celui qui dénigre des personnes en faisant des généralités ?

----------

## Diagorn

[OFF]

Je veux juste répondre à zdra.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, je me sers de windows maintenant que pour les jeux et je suis à 98% de mon temps sous ma petite gentoo que j'adore   :Embarassed:   :Cool: 

Mais la ou tu as tord c'est dans la fiabilité de windows.

Je suis informaticien et je travail dans un cadre ou Linux et windows cohabite.

J'ai installé, configuré mon serveur sous linux (une petite gentoo   :Laughing:  ) et mon patron voulait des postes sous windows (Nous sommes revendeurs d'un logiciel qui tourne exclisivement sous windows). Les postes des clients de la société sont tous sous windows (du fait du logiciel)

Ben ca fais 2ans que j'ai commencé et je n'ai AUCUN je dis bien AUCUN problème avec cet OS.

Les clients (des dentistes) sont tres content et leur systeme ne plante jamais.

De même au bureau c'est pareil.

Je n'invente pas les faits

Chaque OS à ses propres qualité et ses défauts.

Moi j'ai choisi Linux pour plusieurs raison car oui je le trouve plus stable et surtout nous sommes LIBRE, libre d'installer de bidouiller et surtout LIBRE de savoir comme le système marche.

Voila c'était juste un OFF car je lis beaucoup de posts de personne qui dénigre Windows pour rien

----------

## MacFennec

Zdra, mon XP est installer depuis 1,5 ans (fan de jeu)  :Wink:  Ms je ne pense pas qu'il survivra au SP2   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

@zdra : J'ai réussi à garder XP pendant plus de 4 mois, lorsque je ne m'en suis pas servi pendant 3mois. Autrement c'est absolument impossible !c mdr

Quand à celui qui indique que l'on ne sait pas configurer windaube il oubli certainement que l'on est informaticien et que l'on a connu, pour la pluspart, windows depuis sa première version. Alors quand il parle du poste de travail pour configurer le système et je ne sais plus quoi d'autre je suis mort de rire.

Il faudra qu'il m'explique aussi comment refaire une install rapide de windows, j'ai tenté la récupération et c'est aussi long qu'une install normale. Sauf que ça n'a pas résolu mon problème...

Bref maintenant j'utilise uniquement la Gentoo et j'en suis très content. J'ai quelques amis qui ont fait de même et ils regrettent de ne pas avoir sauté le fossé plus tôt.

Mes remarques stupides de "geek" ne les ont pas découragés. Au contraire c'est pour beaucoup un amusement et ça les poussent à demander une démo de gnu/linux. Et lorsqu'ils me demandent une comparaison je leur donne honnetement mes impressions mais il faut que tu arrives à différencier des propos humoristiques avec la réalité. Et comme chacun le sait chaque vanne est basé sur un fait réel...

Par contre il est certain qu'il est préférable qu'ils aient une personne pour les guider dans leur migration, juste pour leur donner un sentiment de sécurité et les bases à adopter. Après ça roule tout seul (ou presque) même en débutant sous Gentoo.

Et comme te le dit zdra c'est plutôt à toi d'être honnete, j'aimerai savoir ce que tu fait de windows car à part configurer msn il n'y a pas beaucoup de places pour faire quoi que ce soit.

----------

## robinhood

La question de la stabilité n'est plus du tout au gout du jour, je suis d'accord. si je passe ne serais-ce que le quart du temps que je passe pour configurer une installation Linux a configurer une installation Windows, j'obtient un systeme aussi stable. ce qui me gene dans Windows, c'est :

L'interface. (ben une console performante ça rend plein de service)

Le fait de devoir nettoyer de fond en comble le systeme regulierement pour conserver la reactivité du systeme. C'est une demarche que je trouve plutot "negative" si on considère que sous linux il est inutile de faire du "menage" on ne nettoie pas, on configure. C'est une enorme difference : Linux nous permet d'apprendre beaucoup plus. 

Les messages d'erreur volontairement abscons, qui ne permettent pas de regler 75% des problème.

Le prix des licence et en general une certaine hypocrisie dans la gueguerre des format de fichier. exemple RealOne et ses publicité par defaut, Microsoft Office et ses .doc, le fait fait que 90% des logiciel installé cherche a se conecter systematiquement à internet (comment ? vous n'avez pas internet ! quelle honte !) et en regle generale cette philosophie du commerce a tout prix, et cette volonté de faire d'internet et de l'informatique un produit au meme titre qu'un telephone portable ou une machine à laver.

Les problemes du p2p des brevets logiciels traduisent bien bien cette orientation, qui nous conduit petit a petit dans un monde qui ressemble aux plus mauvais romans de Gibson ou de Dick.

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, histoire de troller  :Very Happy: 

certaines personnes considèrent windows comme stable, mais bon c'est relatif, moi j'ai totalement basculé sous GNU/Linux il y a 2 ans, et avant cela j'étais a fond dans la bidouille windows (bricollage barbare à la hache des .ini et de la BDR) et je peux te dire qu'avec moi le formatage c'était minimum 1x/mois.

Aujourd'hui mon GNU/Linux en prend beaucoup plus dans la gueule et il encaisse vachement mieux que windows.

Perso, j'ai tesé Windows, MacOS, GNU/Linux, TOS (ouais bon lui il compte pas trop  :Very Happy: ) ben le plus tolérant c'est bien GNU/Linux !

----------

## sireyessire

Revenons une dernière fois sur la stabilité de windows: j'en entends certains vanter la stabilité de leur winxp pendant des années entières... Perso je sais pas ce que vous faites de vos postes windows mais ça doit pas être plus que msn+IE+MSOffice (et encore!). Winxp je n'ai jamais accroché, le seul windows que j'ai encore pour pouvoir communiquer avec d'autres intégristes(car il faut pas se leurrer des intégristes, il y en a des 2 côtés) est windows 2000, je reconnais qu'il est à peu près stable pendant 6 mois, voire plus d'un an avec mon utilisation (mais je dois le lancer un fois par mois à tout casser pendant 1h). Simplement, il n'est pas démarré en permanence et doit être arrêté après une journée de travail. 

Son seul avantage est que lui il te démolit pas ces partitions NTFS comme son cousin xp quand il s'arrête! d'où sa plus grande lenteur à démarrer et à s'arrêter.

Enfin si je tourne en quasi permanence sous gentoo (et en totale permanence sur mon serveur) c'et parce que sa stabilité et sa souplesse d'utilisation dépasse l'entendement d'un windosien moyen (même les cadres de M$ le reconnaissent que leur OS est largement moins bien que linux simplement il faut bien avouer que pour la majorité des utilisateurs d'ordi windows est ce qu'il leur faut: il y a rien à comprendre et voilà ça marche presque tout seul si le service info gère son parc)

Voilà moi j'utilise linux car j'ai accès à ce que ma machine fait lorsque j'utilise tel ou tel commande. Pas comme quand je dois appuyer sur ok et que je dois attendre 5 min pour qu'on me dise une erreur est survenue au 0Ex8A7485

----------

## Oupsman

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> Perso je sais pas ce que vous faites de vos postes windows mais ça doit pas être plus que msn+IE+MSOffice (et encore!).

 

Bon je sens que je vais encore sortir un roman  :Rolling Eyes: 

Truespace, 3DSMAX, Poser 5, Apache, MySQL, OpenOffice, FireFox,Outpost Personal Firewall, ThunderBird, Bryce 5, Gimp, un editeur de texte pour le PHP, le HTML ou le PERL ...

T'en veux encore ? La liste est longue.

La plupart du temps, j'ai Poser5, Truespace , Gimp et Bryce chargé en permanence. Mon uptime dépasse allègrement 3 mois. Ca fait 1 an que j'ai reformaté mon système, et pourtant j'installe pleins de softs moi aussi. Mais après la désinstallation, je fais le ménage dans la BDR à la mano. 

Je n'ai pourtant pas une machine de guerre : Celeron 1Ghz avec 1 Go de RAM.

Pachamac est mort de rire quand je parle du poste de travail, OK, pourquoi pas. Mais dans les propriétés du poste de travail (clic droit dessus + propriété, Onglet avancé), on peut régler énormément de paramètres du système : mémoire virtuelle, comportement du cache système, j'en passe et des meilleurs. Ensuite, y'a des outils comme TweakUI qui permettent de régler pas mal de paramètres aussi. 

Le problème de Windows, c'est que sous prétexte de simplicité, beaucoup de paramètres sont cachés. Mais ils sont là, suffit juste de les trouver.

Je ne dis pas que Windows est aussi finement réglable que Linux (quoique) , mais les réglages que l'on peut faire sont déjà largement suffisant pour bien des utilisations. 

Je prends mon cas : je veux faire de l'image de synthèse, mais les logiciels corrects sont très cher sous LInux. Blender est acceptable, sans plus selon moi. Disons que son rendu est perfectible. Ou alors il faut passer par des filtres d'export vers d'autres formats, mais on pert fatalement des informations quelque part. 

Dans mes images, j'ajoute souvent des personnages. Je les pose avec Poser. Aucun équivalent sous Linux.

Je vais essayer d'installer la Gentoo sur mon portable, je pense que je vais en profiter pour essayer mes applications avec Wine. Je verrais bien. 

J'aimerais savoir pourquoi dès que quelqu'un parle d'un Windows stable chez lui, vous le cassez systèmatiquement ?

Vous n'avez pas réussi à l'avoir, donc cela vous dérange ? 

Je pensais à une phrase en conclusion sur l'ouverture d'esprit, mais je vais fermer ma gueule je crois.

----------

## Diagorn

Bon la ca part carrement en live   :Laughing: 

Hum les mecs vous n'etes vraiment tolérant.

C'est vrai que je trouve Linux et gentoo plus particulièrement le meilleur des OS.

Mais dire que windows et une grosse merde qui plante tout le temps c'est vraiment idiot. Pourquoi ?

Pour une simple raison, contrairement à vous l'utilisateur lambda (par exemple mes clients) veulent une seule chose. Allumé le PC travailler avec leurs logiciels, fermer le PC et cela tous les jours sans ce posé de questions.

J'ai des PC ca fais 1 an et demi qu'ils tournent sans problèmes, sans plantages, sans formatages  :Wink: 

Et arretez de dire comment vous faites ou vous crois pas nia nia nia nia ou dirait de vrai gamin. Si je le dis c'est que c'est la vérité.

Je ne suis pas la pour vanter Windows vu que je préfère Linux et de loin mais il faut bien dire quand même la vérité.

Je pense que si vous formatez votre PC tous les mois je penses que vous bidouillez à mort non ? (Bon je sais linux on bidouille a mort et ca marche encore mais bon c'est linux   :Laughing:  )

Mais dans une utilisation normale et en faisant attention le système se comporte bien.

Ce qui me fait le plus de peine c'est que vous vous comportez comme Microsoft et c'est vraiment navrant

Merde c'est une communauté, une grande famille Linux qui est sensé etre tolérante et la je vois le contraire.

Désolé pour ce post mais je crois qu'il faut dire ce qui est, vous remettez la parole de certaines personnes en doute sans savoir.

----------

## sireyessire

@Diargon:

Ne va pas croire que l'on est pas tolérant mais quand on nous sort que winxp il peut avoir un uptime d'un an sans perte de performance et en brutalisant l'OS, c'est limite  :Twisted Evil: 

Tu sais, beaucoup de mes amis sont sous windows et pourtant je leur parle   :Laughing:  je ne me considère pas comme un intégriste forcené, je dis pas que s'il leur arrive une merde avec leur xp je leur sortirai pas un truc du style:"Tu vois on t'avait prévenu, tu serais passé sous nux ..." mais juste pour chambrer un coup (et je les aiderai à s'en sortir au regard des quelques souvenirs de win que j'ai encore)  :Wink: 

Bon c'est vrai que ça trolle dur mais comme je l'ai dis plus aut c'est vrai que windows correspond bien à des gens qui veulent pas se faire chier.

Un dernier truc, si vous arrivez sérieusement à atteindre plus d'un an de uptime avec xp en le faisant bien souffrir,je vous conseille de postuler chez microsoft, ils vont vous faire ré-écrire les aides win  :Laughing: 

----------

## Diagorn

Justement c'est parce que vous maltraitez ce pauvre OS et la je suis d'accord avec vous mais moi je parle d'une utilisation normale bien sur  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Diagorn wrote:*   

> Justement c'est parce que vous maltraitez ce pauvre OS et la je suis d'accord avec vous mais moi je parle d'une utilisation normale bien sur 

 

dans la maltraitance tu inclus installation/désinstallation de logiciels ou pas?   :Razz: 

----------

## Diagorn

heu...joker  :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jeremy_Z

Bon, au risque d'en facher quelques un, j'ai toujours eu des windows asses stables malgres l'utilisation de bcp de logiciels lourds, changement de shell, dll, ect ..

Mais ca c'est fait au prix de licenses 2000 pro / 2003 server, que mon absence de revenus ne peut pas vraiement justifier.

Si je préfère linux c'est pour sa grande modularité plus que sa stabilité. C'est aussi pour avoir un controle bien plus poussé de l'OS.

Bref au final, ca me permet de faire la même chose qu'avant mais gratos / et avec moins de ressources et plus de sécurité.  :Smile: 

----------

## Viiince

J'interviens aussi dans le troll...

Quand j'ai acheté mon pc j'avais un xp home, qui a tenu un peu plus d'un an, en fait jusqu'au moment où j'ai décidé de tester une mdk 9.1 et où j'ai foiré l'install

Pendant cette époque, je surfais, jouais, discutais sur msn, p2p, etc...l'utilisation que je fais maintenant de ma Gentoo. Et l'uptime maximum que j'ai eu c'était à peu près 2 semaines.

Après le formatage, ben mes windows ont pas tenu plus de 2 mois, je peux pas dire pourquoi, peut-être que j'étais devenu parano, j'en sais rien.

Voilà, donc bon, un xp home peut tenir 1 an...

Edit: j'ai oublié de préciser que j'avais pas d'anti-spy, ni de firewall, j'avais un antivirus et je fesais les maj avec windows update.

----------

## lospericos_99

[quote="Oupsman"] *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'aimerais savoir pourquoi dès que quelqu'un parle d'un Windows stable chez lui, vous le cassez systèmatiquement ?
> 
> Vous n'avez pas réussi à l'avoir, donc cela vous dérange ?

 

Parce que t'es sur un forum nunux  :Laughing: 

Sans rire j'arrive pas à me rappeler le nombre de formatage de mon dd, on m'a toujours dit qu'un dd supportait max 100 formatages et je crois que j'ai installé gentoo à la 99ème   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

moi je confirme que ma premiere installe de 98SE avait duré plus d'un an sans probleme .... mais au bout d'un an et deux mois j'ai eu le net ... trois mois plus tard j'ai du formaté apres pas mal de temps a me ronger le frein en disant "roh c pas la peine"

apres  j'suis passé dans un rythme formatage tous les mois ....

j'ai jamais eu xp donc je peux pas dire

mais je pense qu'une installation qui n'a pas acces au net, ou alors tres bien a jour et tout, doit pouvoir tenir quelque temps .... (je crois au un an !)

par contre l'uptime j'en sais rien ... mon plus haut ne depassant pas les 20h, et probablement sous 98 ....

mais faut arreter de denigrer windows, leur dernier OS ne sont pas si mauvais si on les maintient a jour, il n'y a pas de probleme de securité enorme

le probleme vient pas de l'os, mais de la firme !

----------

## lospericos_99

Suite:

-pour la ligne de commande et la transparence du terminal.

-la possibilité du partitionnement des fichiers systèms.

-la découverte d'un OS qui peut faire peur

-LA LIBERTE

Avec Gentooo j'ai découvert un vrai forum, un systeme stable et configurable, une communauté et le fonctionnement de ma machine et de mon OS.

Que vouloir de plus   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zdra

J'adore ce troll:

Je mets pas votre parole en doute, si vous etes parvenu à tenir un windows si longtemps... je demande juste à voir un [howto] utilisation du poste de configuration windows parce que moi j'ai commencé à touché aux ordi sous dos-6.22, je suis passé sous win3.1,95,98 et j'ai utilisé winXP pendant 2ans... en bien pendant toutes ces longues années le progres est indégnable, mais le format était considéré comme un outils banal indissociable de l'ordi... 

Maintenant ce qui est certain c'est qu'on arrive pas à un format en ne faisant qu'utiliser l'ordi, les causes principales sont:

 - install/désinstall mal gerées... il fait plutot semblant de gerer avec des belles couleurs mais c'est juste pour faire croire...

 - update de driver: j'ai fini par me résoudre à directement formater qd un nouveau driver nvidia sortait, ça n'a jamais marché convenablement: des pertes de performances terrible.

 - connection adsl et surf sur un peut tt les sites pas trés catholique, et téléchargement de qq cracks sur kazaa... évidement vous allez dire qu'il suffi de pas pirater, mais sous windows ya meme pas moyen de décompresser un zip sans pirater...

 - faire des lan: JAMAIS fais une lan sans que qqn format, JAMAIS !!!!

Voilà, évidement je suis sure que plus de la moitier des formats sont du à des virus... mais un bon antivirus m'enlevais 10fps à ut2003, et l'autre antivirus que j'avais m'empechait d'envoier des fichiers par msn/irc... donc j'ai jamais utilisé d'antivirus... ça explique certainement pas mal de choses, mais c'est pas une escuse, la sécurité fait partie de la stabilité !

PS: je connais des windows-users qui critiquent windows encore plus que moi, finalement en utilisant linux on oublie tt ces problemes et on devient plus tolérent... tandis que sous windows soit on s'y résoud comme étant une fatalité (90% de mes connaissances) soit on peste sans arret mais on est trop fénéant que pour installer linux (10% de mes connaissances)

[edit] j'ai lancé un sondage sur le forum de mon ex-école qui est rempli de windows-users normaux, on verra bien le résultat pour voir la durée de vie d'un windows  :Smile: 

----------

## Beka

Je n'ai pas encore lu toutes les réactions, mais dans l'ensemble, aussi bien de ceux qui sont d'accord avec moi et ceux qui ne le sont pas, je vois enfin des remarques objectives. Je lirais la suite dans une petite heure, là j'ai pas beaucoup de temps devant moi.

Et au cas où vous n'auriez pas compris, je suis un peu partagé, mais plus partisan de Linux que de Windows. Mais ça n'enlève rien à ce que je pense de l'image que donne la communauté. Les fanatiques sont clairement les pires ambassadeurs.

PS à ceux qui n'aiment pas mon franc-parler: Je pense tout ce que je dis. En fait, c'est parce que je me crois meilleur que tout le monde, alors je me permets de vous en faire profiter en vous donnant des leçons.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Voilà, j'ai tout lu, et je suis d'accord avec la plupart des propos, contrairement à ceux du début du thread  :Smile: . Et le plus honnêtement du monde, avec une utilisation intensive, on peut tenir un windows quelques années (je ne parle pas de win95 ou winME).

----------

## moon69

mouais mouais!! si vous avez travaillez en mielieu pro (genre admin reseau) avec du mircosoft  sur des gros reseau!

et ben aya de quoi rire  :Smile:  des incompatibilite, des plantages aleatoires, de TRES TRES GROS TROU de securite, la totale!

faut pas deconner! peut etre qu'en utilisation ultra simple -> secretaria ( word), ca reste stable et encore dans le temps, on parle de os destructif, qui s'abime juste a son utilisation. les pc des secretaires tenais environ 1 ans, avant de devoir reinstaller.

mais c'est vrais que ca fait aussi marcher le commerce: "oui  votre pc n'est plus assez puissant il faut remplacer votre p4 1.5, pour faire du word!!   :Laughing:  veridique)

mais quand il s'agit de faire tourner des serveur haute disponibliter ou meme simplement pour une pme, la c'est une autre histoire. je suis certifier mcse (je sais j'ai hnte!   :Wink:   ) et franchement touts les admin microsoft que je connais, sont d'accord avec moi, et caux qui disent que c'est super, je pense que c'est plus par flemme (un serveur linux est plus long a installer) et peut etre par manque de connaissance

mais par contre, c'est bien pour la secretaire ou autre chose simple, et ou la huate disponibilite n'est pas importante, plantage oblige!  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mais c'est vrais que ca fait aussi marcher le commerce: "oui  votre pc n'est plus assez puissant il faut remplacer votre p4 1.5, pour faire du word!!

 

J'ai eu ça avec le pere d'un amis qui m'a donné en catastrophe son portable, un 300Mhz avec win98: Il avait absolument besoin de vite réparer son win qui démarait plus qu'en mode sans echeque pcq il devait terminer un travaille, et en me le donnant il me dit "faut avoir de la patience, il est tres lent parce qu'il est vieux". Je format et je réinstall son win98 fourni avec le portable (apres avoir backupé ses fichiers évidement)... quand je rends le pc au gas il me dit "WAW il est au moins 5fois plus rapide qu'avant, plus besoins d'en acheter un neuf". Bon faut dire que ct un win98 installé depuis 3ans et que les performances se sont dégradées petit à petit, donc il a pas remarqué que son pc était plus lent qu'a l'achat et donc il croiait vraiment qu'il fallait acheter du nouveau matos. Bref au bout du compte je suis passé pour un génie à ses yeux qui sait booster les ordi alors que je n'ai fait que laver les erreurs de windows...

----------

## Oupsman

 *zdra wrote:*   

>  mais sous windows ya meme pas moyen de décompresser un zip sans pirater...
> 
> 

 

XP intégre un outil de dézippage et des outils gratuits existent. 7zip par exemple. Perso j'utilise une vieille version de Powerarchiver qui était gratuite.

 *zdra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voilà, évidement je suis sur que plus de la moitier des formats sont du à des virus... mais un bon antivirus m'enlevais 10fps à ut2003, et l'autre antivirus que j'avais m'empechait d'envoier des fichiers par msn/irc... donc j'ai jamais utilisé d'antivirus... ça explique certainement pas mal de choses, mais c'est pas une escuse, la sécurité fait partie de la stabilité !
> 
> 

 

La seule lan que j'ai fait, j'ai désactivé le service serveur, pour stopper le partage de fichiers (entre autre) et j'ai arrété l'anti-virus (pour les perfs).

----------

## zdra

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XP intégre un outil de dézippage et des outils gratuits existent. 7zip par exemple. Perso j'utilise une vieille version de Powerarchiver qui était gratuite.

 

Ouai l'outils de XP ils auraient pu éviter la honte de mettre une merde pareille... Evidement il y a des outils gratuis, mais je soulignais simplement qu'en regle général sous windows il y a des miliers de programmes qui manquent et que souvent les gens utilisent des programmes piratés... Pour ma part avant de connaitre le monde du libre je piratais tout les programmes que j'avais, windows y compris, et je ne savais meme pas que des outils gratuis existaient... linux ne s'arrete pas à l'OS, c'est tout un esprit et un univers de programmes libre. Meme si ces programmes existent sous windows souvent seul les utilisateurs de linux le savent...

Fin bon je crois que tout a été dis sur les sujets OFF et TROLL  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

@moon69 : c'est vrai que windows sur un reseau c'est la cata ! Pendant mon stage je me suis aperçu qu'une boite qui veut que du windows banque un max pour avoir quelque chose d'à peu près sûr. Entre les audits de sécurité, les serveurs parefeu et antivirus dédiés, les serveurs "sécurisé" d'une société exprès et les virus qui passent quand même ça le fous mal...

M'enfin c'était de l'argent public alors...

----------

## MacFennec

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> @moon69 : ....enfin c'était de l'argent public alors...

 

Notre argent justement  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pachacamac

C'est pour çà qu'ils s'en balancent ! Esperons que ça change...

----------

## Bapt

Pourquoi j'utilise linux ?

parce que j'ai commencé l'informatique sous linux y a maintenant 5 ans (Un pote linuxien qui m'a installé mon linux, et j'ai tout de suite accroché).

J'ai testé plein d'OS, BeOS, *BSD, Windows, etc. Mais finalement y a que sous Linux et FreeBSD que je me sens à la maison  :Wink: .

Il ne me manque rien : jamais eu de dual boot, ni de windows installé autre que sur un VMWare pour les rojets du temps où j'étais étudiant (snif!! nostalgie g fini les études ya 1 an).

J'ai toujours trouvé plein de trucs géniaux sous les autres OS, surtout QNX et BeOS, mais je suis toujours revenu à mon petit Linux/FreeBSD, plus souple (à mon goût et mes habitudes), et correspondant plus à mes idées.

----------

## marvin rouge

Pourquoi j'utilise linux ?

Parce que, linux, c'est comme l'odeur du café le matin, c'est comme le vent dans les arbres, c'est comme "gavé de poudreuse dans ce @*#! de hors piste", c'est comme un headshot a quake, bref, c'est le plaisir...

sinon, plus terre a terre, le choix (de l'install, de l'os, des logiciels) et la maitrise (de ce qu'on veut faire sans qu'il y ait un assitant debile qui te prends pour un neuneu et auquel tu peux que répondre OK)

[off]: y'a personne qu'a essayé Plan9  (Bell Labs) ? jamais réussi à l'installer .

----------

## Pachacamac

on utilise gnu/linux tout simplement parcequ'on l'aime. et il nous le rend bien:)

----------

## yuk159

 *Beka wrote:*   

> Et au cas où vous n'auriez pas compris, je suis un peu partagé, mais plus partisan de Linux que de Windows.

 

Voilà donc la raison, car perso je ne suis pas partagé.

 *Beka wrote:*   

> PS à ceux qui n'aiment pas mon franc-parler:

 

Moi je n'aime pas, et je ne trouve pas que traiter les autres de crétins soit du franc parler.

 *Beka wrote:*   

> En fait, c'est parce que je me crois meilleur que tout le monde, alors je me permets de vous en faire profiter en vous donnant des leçons.

 

J'espère que c'est du second degrés.

Maintenant ce que je pense de Windows (et je n'écris jamais windaube) à la vérité, je n'en ai pas chez moi et voilà tout.

Pourquoi j'utilise Linux plutôt que le soft de Microsoft : je préfèrent avoir des softs libres et gratuit que des machins piratés (et souvent vérolé).

Comme beaucoup sur ce forums j'aime bien tripatouiller mon système.

Parce que je n'aime pas Microsoft, pas à cause des produits (de mauvaise qualité) qu'ils vendent mais tout simplement à cause de leur polique du "je verrouille tout et comme ça t'aura pas le choix".

Parce que ça me plait.

----------

## DuF

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *Beka wrote:*   PS à ceux qui n'aiment pas mon franc-parler: 
> 
> Moi je n'aime pas, et je ne trouve pas que traiter les autres de crétins soit du franc parler.
> 
> 

 

Effectivement traiter les gens de crétins c'est du franc-parler... des fois il vaut mieux se taire que d'essayer de rattrapper ses propos malencontreux.

De toute façon ça fait longtemps que certains sont sur le forum et il n'est pas bien difficile pour voir ceux qui viennent ici en apportant que du négatif au forum.

----------

## Diagorn

Oui est dans ces cas la faut mieux les ignorer.

Je reviens au sujet

Ma copine elle est venu à linux car je ne lui est pas laissé le choix   :Laughing:  (je sais je suis un dictateur  :Razz: ) maintenant elle ne peut plus s'en passer

----------

## kernelsensei

ben moi perso j'ai pour habitude de dire ce que je pense; ca peut poser des problemes des fois avec mes parents ... (et avec d'autres personnes aussi !)

----------

## zdra

bah si il n'y avait pas de OFF, de dérives et d'engueulades sur le forum ça serait pas chouette.... mais faut pas en abuser c'est tout !

Moi je propose:

<------------------- FIN DES OFF ------------------->

sujet: raisons d'utiliser linux plutot que bsd, solaris, ..., windows, ....

----------

## kernelsensei

ben GNU/Linux car j'ai essaye MacOS 9 et X, Windows aussi mais ya qu'avec GNU/Linux que je me sens "chez moi" !

La chuis en train de voir pour installer un FreeBSD, mais a priori ce systeme refuse de s'installer sur une partition logique  :Sad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Diagorn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma copine elle est venu à linux car je ne lui est pas laissé le choix   (je sais je suis un dictateur ) maintenant elle ne peut plus s'en passer

 

Pareil   :Smile: 

Je l'ai pas vraiment forcé, elle m'a demandé de l'installé sur son pc...et zou!

(bon faut dire aussi que je lui rebattait les oreilles tout le temps des subtilités fantastiques de linux alors...qui a parlé de bourrage de crâne?  :Laughing: )

Note : faudrait faire un sondage sur les personnes de ce forum qui ont vu leur conjoints se mettre à Linux après eux  :Wink: 

----------

## zdra

Pour ma part j'aimerais commencer par avoir une conjointe   :Embarassed: 

Fin sinon mon frere et ma mere ont été converti à mon contacte. J'ai meme surpris ma mere faire de la pub pour linux ché ses amis !!! Et pourtant elle n'est pas douée en informatique, elle sait juste taper de word et prendre ses mails sur www.hotmail.com .... elle a pas vu la différence avec openoffice et mozilla ;D

----------

## DuF

Comme Zdra je n'ai pas de conjointe à convertir.... par contre mes parents sont sous linux (ils n'ont pas trop eu le choix  :Smile:  ) et ils s'en sortent pas mal du tout même avec l'appareil photo numérique donc bon c'est pas mal, et ma soeur aussi utilise linux, donc je me dis que c'est déjà pas mal et ils sont la preuve que les plus grands novices peuvent utiliser ce système  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Ma mère et ma soeur sont aussi sous gentoo mais c'est pas toujours la joie.

Ma soeur ça va mais ma mère   :Rolling Eyes:  Disons qu'elle n'écoute jamais rien quand je lui dit de faire quelque chose alors après c'est toujours : "ca marche pas !!"    :Evil or Very Mad:   Mais comme c'était la même chose avec windows (ou presque...)

J'ai un petit conseil à vous demander, comment vous faites pour le montage des disquettes ?

Lorsque j'utilise l'icone de kde pour les monter c'est ok mais pour le démontage il ne veux jamais... et comme ma mère ne veux pas entendre parler de la commande mount je suis coincé. Dois je utiliser le supermount présent dans le noyau ?

----------

## Jeremy_Z

 *zdra wrote:*   

> elle a pas vu la différence avec openoffice et mozilla ;D

 

Moi même je me surprend à vouloir ouvrir un shell et tester une astuce que je viens de voir sur le forum alors que .. mince je suis sous windows au boulot !

----------

## Diagorn

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Ma mère et ma soeur sont aussi sous gentoo mais c'est pas toujours la joie.
> 
> Ma soeur ça va mais ma mère   Disons qu'elle n'écoute jamais rien quand je lui dit de faire quelque chose alors après c'est toujours : "ca marche pas !!"     Mais comme c'était la même chose avec windows (ou presque...)
> 
> J'ai un petit conseil à vous demander, comment vous faites pour le montage des disquettes ?
> ...

 

[OFF]moi j'utilise le bon vieux mount en ligne de commande   :Wink:  [/OFF]

----------

## zdra

Mandrake installe supermount automatiquement, donc le mount se passe sans probleme, et le unmount il me semble qu'il n'en faut pas avec supermount. De plus j'ai simplement fais un lien de /mnt/floppy vers /home/maman/Documents/floppy histoire que ce soit facile à trouver quand on sauve un document par openoffice.

----------

## polytan

moi j'utilise linux pour le libre. avant c'etait logiciels payants pirates  :Embarassed:   et lorsque j'ai decouvert le libre : liberation !!!   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

la je fais un serveur nux sous fedora pour une boite et pour l'instant ca marche plutot bien, sauf pour MySQL que j'ai du mal a configuere mais ca ne fait que peut de temps que je suis dessus alors ....  :Laughing: 

sinon je ne vais pas redire tout ce qui a ete dit (dans le bien je parle parce que Beka...)

en gros : ca me plait  :Smile: 

la commande ce ne serait pas umount a la place de unmount ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DuF

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Ma mère et ma soeur sont aussi sous gentoo mais c'est pas toujours la joie.
> 
> Ma soeur ça va mais ma mère   Disons qu'elle n'écoute jamais rien quand je lui dit de faire quelque chose alors après c'est toujours : "ca marche pas !!"     Mais comme c'était la même chose avec windows (ou presque...)
> 
> J'ai un petit conseil à vous demander, comment vous faites pour le montage des disquettes ?
> ...

 

Je les ai mis sous Mandrake car déjà ils ont un pas très puissant processeur et ils n'ont qu'une connexion 56k (les inconvénients de la campagne  :Smile:  ) donc je n'ai pas retenu gentoo surtout que je descends qu'une fois tous les 2 mois. Et j'avoue que mandrake en version 10 se débrouille très bien, tout se fait tout seul, j'ai réellement aucun souci, même avec les périphériques genre appareil photo numérique, imprimante, tout ça c'est niquel. On branche, une icône apparait sur le bureau et hop ils ont accès à tout ce qu'il faut. Pour les disquettes, CD-Rom ils ont une icône bureau qui les emmène dedans et ça fonctionne bien, ils ont juste du assimiler qu'il fallait d'abord mettre qqchose dans le lecteur (CD ou disquette) car a priori ça ne leur paraissait pas forcément logique   :Laughing: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Ouaip j'ai pensé à la mandrake mais c'est super chaud pour mettre les logiciels à jour. Il y a toujours des problèmes de dépendances.

Elles ont l'ordi a quelques mètres du miens c'est pour ça que j'en ai marre de faire le vas et viens. 

Et comme l'an prochain je ne serai plus là elle va se retrouver coincé au moindre petit problème. Héhé maman fallait m'écouter !!!  :Razz: 

Je vais tester le supermount du noyau, si ça marche bien sur la mdk il n'y a pas de raison que ça rate sur la gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## DuF

En même temps moi les mises à jours c'est seulement tous les 2 mois et je prends simplement les officiels mandrake donc pas de souci de ce point de vue là. Ils auraient l'adsl 24/24 déjà ça aurait été autre chose  :Smile: 

----------

## lithium

j'ai voulu utiliser Linux pour apprendre et maitriser mes machines.

Maintenant je l'utilise par fénéantise  :Very Happy: 

Tout marche tout seul scripter avec mes p'tites mimines  :Wink: 

toujours donc la maitrise du système, son espect ludique et multimedia

et surtout les licences libres  :Smile: 

et la decouverte de nouvelles technologies en avant-première  :Wink: 

Parallelement il me permet d'ameliorer mon anglais de façons spectaculaire  :Smile: 

----------

## deluxe

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il faudra qu'il m'explique aussi comment refaire une install rapide de windows, j'ai tenté la récupération et c'est aussi long qu'une install normale. Sauf que ça n'a pas résolu mon problème...
> 
> Bref maintenant j'utilise uniquement la Gentoo et j'en suis très content. J'ai quelques amis qui ont fait de même et ils regrettent de ne pas avoir sauté le fossé plus tôt.
> ...

 

Tu peux utiliser norton Ghost, en fait aprés réinstallation de ton windows tu fais une image sur cd. Une fois que ton système déconne (ce qui est assez rapide) tu mets les galètes dans le pc et ça se réinstalle tout facilement et rapidement sans que tu n'ai rien à faire à part changer les cd. Ca prend 10 minutes pour moi en comptant que mon image comptabilise plusieurs logiciels ainsi qu'office sur winxp pro. Tu peux ainsi le réinstaller tous les 3mois sans état d'âme  :Cool: 

Sinon je travaille sur un peut tous les systèmes chez moi, gentoo sur mon portable, XP pro pour la famille, MacOS X.3, 9.2, 8.1 ... J'aime ma gentoo pour la philosophie, la communauté, le fait d'avoir un système parfait à mon goût. Je sais ce qu'il se passe sous la capot. De plus il n'est pas "besoin" d'avoir de logiciels piratés, par exemple les seuls windows que j'ai eu légalement sont ceux obtenus par le contrat MSDN de mon IUT...

Sinon j'aime bien aussi MacOS X pour l'aboutissement de ce système, il est le plus mature à mon goût.

----------

## halucard

Bah, je ne vais pas répéter ce que vous avez déjà tous dit. Mais les 2 trucs qui me gardent sous linux (Debian et Gentoo) :

 - Sécurité car je peux quasiment faire tout ce que je veux sans choper une sueur.

 - Gestion des paquets car je suis un glandeur de première classe. Dès que j'ai besoin d'installer un soft ou même le virer, hop hop hop, emerge ou apt. J'attend que ça finisse et je reviens seulement pour l'utiliser. Et aussi, comme je dois m'occuper de 2 PC, à coup de ssh, c'est bon pour les contrôler.

Voilà

Halucard

----------

## geforce

J"utilise seulement Gentoo qu'en guise de serveur, j'aimerais bien pouvoir l'installer sur mon PC (ce que j'ai deja essaye), mais ayant malheureusement une ASUS-A7N8X-Deluxe et une Radeon 9600PRO 128 j'ai du renoncer au fait que j'etais surement trop noob pour l'installer.  C'est dommage car j'ai essaye plusieurs distributions et AUCUNE ne ma plus interesse que Gentoo..

Donc malheureusement je garde mon XP sur ma machine de jeux ...   :Embarassed: 

Mais un Gentoo pret a rivaliser avec les FAI sur mon celeron 333 Mhz   :Twisted Evil:   :Cool: 

----------

## ptitfluff

erffff pourquoi linux ???

Bah, a vrai dire : je trouve ca plus amusant qu'un windows   :Wink: 

C'est bien windows, mais bon à force : on en a fait le tour (de w95 à XP ... y'a t'il vraiment beaucoup d'innovation ... des améliorations peut etre   :Confused:  )

Par contre avec linux, ca va faire 3 ans que je bidouille, et je découvre encore plein de choses (et c'est pas fini je pense ...)  :Laughing: 

----------

## Bapt

Moi c'est parce que quand j'ai acheter mon premier pc, j'ai été chez un pote pour qu'il me l'installe, il avit un gnome 1.2 je crois ou inférieur avec enlightenment en WM par défaut, et l'ouverture de sesssion enlightenment m'a fait bavé, je lui ai dit je veux ça comme OS  :Wink: 

Depuis, jamais eu de Windows et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal  :Wink: 

----------

## Diagorn

Moi y a pour cela également

http://standblog.org/blog/2004/09/03/93113650-installer-xpsp2-cest-opter-pour-le-drm

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

